

Dynamic Range Database - vmarsy
http://dr.loudness-war.info/

======
vmarsy
Related to _YouTube puts the final nail in the loudness wars ' coffin_
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9223749Y](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9223749Y)
)

This post explains it pretty well: [http://tcervo.com/its-the-mastering-
stupid-how-record-compan...](http://tcervo.com/its-the-mastering-stupid-how-
record-companies-are-ruining-music/)

